# Wtb: Brushless system & lipo's



## nitroman80 (May 26, 2006)

hey im getting back in to the rc pan car racing and im needing to get a brushless system and thunderpower lipo's. want either novak gtb, havok. 17.5 motor. email me if u now of or have what im looking for. thanks.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

nitroman80 said:


> hey im getting back in to the rc pan car racing and im needing to get a brushless system and thunderpower lipo's. want either *novak gtb, havok. 17.5 motor*. email me if u now of or have what im looking for. thanks.


Today is your lucky day! We have everything you are looking for......:wave:


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Try the classifieds if you'd like to post a "WTB" thread.

Or do like Novak 2 says and checkout their online store. lol


----------

